# Ouch!!



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Is it wrong of me to laugh? :lol: #-o 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZJkPI2uWjI


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Dunno? It says video no longer available!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I could watch iit so it must be back on again.

I laughed, too, just as they did.........


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

It works now. I think if Utube is very busy you get that error message.

You are right thow, OUCH!


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

no kidding ouch!
on the concrete no less.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

hahah 'dude did you get that?'  :lol:

Julie


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Is it wrong of me to laugh? :lol: #-o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZJkPI2uWjI


Nope. Not wrong at all.....:grin: :grin: :grin: 

That was a funny "OUCH" moment....


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

LMAO that's great!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

says it's not available now.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I just watched it so it must be working again
Terry


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LMAO looks like he tried to jump and esquive the dog and face planted? Not the most graceful of moments but yeah, funny!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

That WAS funny!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Is it wrong of me to laugh? :lol: #-o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZJkPI2uWjI


No, cause darn it was funny. We do have a rule in our training. You have to check to make sure the person is ok before you laugh. ha ha. It gets violated frequently.

dFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW that dog has a nice entry.............who trained that dog's entry ???


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Is it wrong of me to laugh? :lol: #-o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZJkPI2uWjI



If it's wrong, then his friends there with him are 100% pure evil. They were wetting their pants. :lol: :lol: :lol: Heck, I think the _dog_ was laughing.


----------



## Rose McQuitta (Feb 27, 2009)

oh man that was hilarious. i totally needed that


----------

